# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  اتمام دروس تا عید!! درست یا اشتباه!!

## tabrizcity

*سلام دوستان یه مقاله خوندم اول توجهتون رو به مقاله ی زیر جذب می کنم:

**" آنچه امید چهره گشا می‌گوید یک واقعیت است. به یاد دارم که سال پیش، یکی  از دانش‌آموزانم  طبق یک برنامه‌ریزی دقیق و فشرده مطالعه می‌کرد و تا عید  چند دور کتاب‌ها را خوانده بود؛ اما بعد از تعطیلات نوروز با یک زمان آزاد  روبرو شد که نمی‌دانست زمان مورد نظر را صرف چه انجام کاری کند. او حوصله  مطالعه درس‌های تکراری و تست‌هایی را که چند بار زده بود، نداشت و در  نتیجه، بیشتر وقت خود را در سالن‌های ورزشی، فوتسال بازی می‌کرد. در نهایت،  این دانش‌آموز درس خوان و کوشا رتبه قابل توجهی کسب نکرد؛ چون مهم‌ترین  زمان مطالعاتی خود را صرف کارهای دیگر کرده بود و در سرجلسه آزمون، دقت و  سرعتش  در پاسخگویی به  تست‌ها بسیار کاهش یافته بود و نکته‌های ظریف برخی  از مباحث درسی را نیز فراموش کرده بود.
*
*نکته دیگر اینکه وقتی دانش‌آموزی تصمیم بگیرد که درس‌هایش را تا عید  تمام کند، این کار در نحوه درس خواندنش تاثیر می‌گذارد. او تصمیم دارد که  تا عید حتماً یک دور کتاب‌هایش را بخواند و ناخودآگاه به این توجه نخواهد  کرد که آیا همه مباحث را آموخته یا نه و آیا روی نکته‌هایی که سخت‌تر است  یا نیاز به دقت و تامل بیشتری دارد، وقت کافی گذاشته است.  برای او مهم این  است که کتاب را تمام کند و وقتی که یک بار کتاب را خواند، خیالش راحت  می‌شود؛ چون فکر می‌کند که آن کتاب را مطالعه کرده و بسته است؛ اما  دانش‌آموزی که به کمیت مطالعه کار ندارد و امکان دارد که یک مبحث را ۱۵ بار  بخواند (هر چند که هنوز کتاب درسی‌اش را به طور کامل یک بار نخوانده است)  از یک سو آرامش خاطر دارد؛ چون آنچه را که خوانده است، دقیق مطالعه کرده  است، و از سوی دیگر در توهم  بسته شدن کتاب درسی نیست و می‌داند که هنوز  مطالبی مانده است که باید آنها را با دقت مطالعه کند. "

خب در حالت کلی میشه گفت تمام کردن تمامی دروس تا عید کار اشتباهی هست و کسایی که این کار رو می کنن بیشتر از 99 درصدشون نتیجه ی دلخواه رو نمی گیرن چون واقعا مغز آدم تکرار رو دوست نداره و در اثر تکرار بیش از حد زده میشه ولی به هر حال خوبه آدم یه چند تا درس رو تا عید تموم کنه شما کدوم دروس رو تا عید تموم می کنید؟؟** @درسا20 @yasintabriz @hamed70t @artim @khaan @zista @8MIT8 @mohammacl
*

----------


## Hellish

اصلا درسـتش همیـنه که بعد عیـد تموم شه

مهم تـــرین علتشم اینه تکـــرار واقعن خسته کننده میشه

اگهـ طبق قلـم چی پیش بری قبل عید اون زوج کتـابا یکیش که خب تموم میشه

شد دو تا درس تخصصی از پایه!

این از این...

از دروس عمومی هم ادبیات 2 و زبان فارسی 3 و عربی 1 و 2 و دینی 2 تموم میشن

چ بسا بخش حجیمی از دروس دیگر هم تموم میشن و یک مقداریش میمونه

چون بعد عید بیشتر ازمون های جامع داریم و اردیبهشت ما توی دو ازمون پیش و پایه جمع میشه

جای نگرانی نیست...هر کی طبق برنامه راهبردی درست پیش بره به موقع و با کیفیت درسها رو جمع میکنه ایشالله

----------


## amir_95

تا عید تموم کردن به نظرم من فقط مختص به فارق التحصیلان باید باشه. چون وقت کافی دارن که بصورت کاملا مفهومی دروس رو یاد بگیرن.و این که تا عید تموم کردن بنظرم اشتباه نیست. به نظر من کسی که میخواد تا عید تموم کنه بیشتر تمرکزش روی خوندن باشه و کمی هم تست های اموزشی حل کنه. بعد عید دیگه بشینه روی تست های سخت و پیچیده کار کنه و مهارت تست زنیشو بالا ببره.

----------


## POOYAE

سلام ، فعلا من موندم کنکور بدم یا رشته رو ادامه بدم  :Yahoo (4):  - احتمال زیاد عربی و دین و زندگی دو درسی باشه که تموم بشه تو اختصاصی هم اگه بخونم زمین ( خیلی سبز رو دارم ) - چند مبحث مجزا از دیگر دروس

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> *سلام دوستان یه مقاله خوندم اول توجهتون رو به مقاله ی زیر جذب می کنم:
> 
> **" آنچه امید چهره گشا می‌گوید یک واقعیت است. به یاد دارم که سال پیش، یکی  از دانش‌آموزانم  طبق یک برنامه‌ریزی دقیق و فشرده مطالعه می‌کرد و تا عید  چند دور کتاب‌ها را خوانده بود؛ اما بعد از تعطیلات نوروز با یک زمان آزاد  روبرو شد که نمی‌دانست زمان مورد نظر را صرف چه انجام کاری کند. او حوصله  مطالعه درس‌های تکراری و تست‌هایی را که چند بار زده بود، نداشت و در  نتیجه، بیشتر وقت خود را در سالن‌های ورزشی، فوتسال بازی می‌کرد. در نهایت،  این دانش‌آموز درس خوان و کوشا رتبه قابل توجهی کسب نکرد؛ چون مهم‌ترین  زمان مطالعاتی خود را صرف کارهای دیگر کرده بود و در سرجلسه آزمون، دقت و  سرعتش  در پاسخگویی به  تست‌ها بسیار کاهش یافته بود و نکته‌های ظریف برخی  از مباحث درسی را نیز فراموش کرده بود.
> *
> *نکته دیگر اینکه وقتی دانش‌آموزی تصمیم بگیرد که درس‌هایش را تا عید  تمام کند، این کار در نحوه درس خواندنش تاثیر می‌گذارد. او تصمیم دارد که  تا عید حتماً یک دور کتاب‌هایش را بخواند و ناخودآگاه به این توجه نخواهد  کرد که آیا همه مباحث را آموخته یا نه و آیا روی نکته‌هایی که سخت‌تر است  یا نیاز به دقت و تامل بیشتری دارد، وقت کافی گذاشته است.  برای او مهم این  است که کتاب را تمام کند و وقتی که یک بار کتاب را خواند، خیالش راحت  می‌شود؛ چون فکر می‌کند که آن کتاب را مطالعه کرده و بسته است؛ اما  دانش‌آموزی که به کمیت مطالعه کار ندارد و امکان دارد که یک مبحث را ۱۵ بار  بخواند (هر چند که هنوز کتاب درسی‌اش را به طور کامل یک بار نخوانده است)  از یک سو آرامش خاطر دارد؛ چون آنچه را که خوانده است، دقیق مطالعه کرده  است، و از سوی دیگر در توهم  بسته شدن کتاب درسی نیست و می‌داند که هنوز  مطالبی مانده است که باید آنها را با دقت مطالعه کند. "
> 
> خب در حالت کلی میشه گفت تمام کردن تمامی دروس تا عید کار اشتباهی هست و کسایی که این کار رو می کنن بیشتر از 99 درصدشون نتیجه ی دلخواه رو نمی گیرن چون واقعا مغز آدم تکرار رو دوست نداره و در اثر تکرار بیش از حد زده میشه ولی به هر حال خوبه آدم یه چند تا درس رو تا عید تموم کنه شما کدوم دروس رو تا عید تموم می کنید؟؟** @درسا20 @yasintabriz @hamed70t @artim @khaan @zista @8mit8 @mohammacl
> *


فیزیک 2و 3 و پیش -کل شیمی -ریاضی پیش و بخشاهای مرتبطش از پایه - هندسه - آمار- زیست پیش و سوم -کل عربی - انگلیسی رو تا قبل از عید تموم میکنم .بعد از عید هم از رو کتابای iq - موج آزمون و ... تستشون رو میزنم ...

----------


## artim

> *سلام دوستان یه مقاله خوندم اول توجهتون رو به مقاله ی زیر جذب می کنم:
> 
> **" آنچه امید چهره گشا می‌گوید یک واقعیت است. به یاد دارم که سال پیش، یکی  از دانش‌آموزانم  طبق یک برنامه‌ریزی دقیق و فشرده مطالعه می‌کرد و تا عید  چند دور کتاب‌ها را خوانده بود؛ اما بعد از تعطیلات نوروز با یک زمان آزاد  روبرو شد که نمی‌دانست زمان مورد نظر را صرف چه انجام کاری کند. او حوصله  مطالعه درس‌های تکراری و تست‌هایی را که چند بار زده بود، نداشت و در  نتیجه، بیشتر وقت خود را در سالن‌های ورزشی، فوتسال بازی می‌کرد. در نهایت،  این دانش‌آموز درس خوان و کوشا رتبه قابل توجهی کسب نکرد؛ چون مهم‌ترین  زمان مطالعاتی خود را صرف کارهای دیگر کرده بود و در سرجلسه آزمون، دقت و  سرعتش  در پاسخگویی به  تست‌ها بسیار کاهش یافته بود و نکته‌های ظریف برخی  از مباحث درسی را نیز فراموش کرده بود.
> *
> *نکته دیگر اینکه وقتی دانش‌آموزی تصمیم بگیرد که درس‌هایش را تا عید  تمام کند، این کار در نحوه درس خواندنش تاثیر می‌گذارد. او تصمیم دارد که  تا عید حتماً یک دور کتاب‌هایش را بخواند و ناخودآگاه به این توجه نخواهد  کرد که آیا همه مباحث را آموخته یا نه و آیا روی نکته‌هایی که سخت‌تر است  یا نیاز به دقت و تامل بیشتری دارد، وقت کافی گذاشته است.  برای او مهم این  است که کتاب را تمام کند و وقتی که یک بار کتاب را خواند، خیالش راحت  می‌شود؛ چون فکر می‌کند که آن کتاب را مطالعه کرده و بسته است؛ اما  دانش‌آموزی که به کمیت مطالعه کار ندارد و امکان دارد که یک مبحث را ۱۵ بار  بخواند (هر چند که هنوز کتاب درسی‌اش را به طور کامل یک بار نخوانده است)  از یک سو آرامش خاطر دارد؛ چون آنچه را که خوانده است، دقیق مطالعه کرده  است، و از سوی دیگر در توهم  بسته شدن کتاب درسی نیست و می‌داند که هنوز  مطالبی مانده است که باید آنها را با دقت مطالعه کند. "
> 
> خب در حالت کلی میشه گفت تمام کردن تمامی دروس تا عید کار اشتباهی هست و کسایی که این کار رو می کنن بیشتر از 99 درصدشون نتیجه ی دلخواه رو نمی گیرن چون واقعا مغز آدم تکرار رو دوست نداره و در اثر تکرار بیش از حد زده میشه ولی به هر حال خوبه آدم یه چند تا درس رو تا عید تموم کنه شما کدوم دروس رو تا عید تموم می کنید؟؟** @درسا20 @yasintabriz @hamed70t @artim @khaan @zista @8MIT8 @mohammacl
> *



ممنون تگ کردی
کنکور مسابقه زودتر کتموم کردن روس نیست که قبل عید تمام بشه

----------


## Mohandes_Roxana

من که مدرسه میرم اگه بخوامم نمیتونم همه ی درسا رو تموم کنم ولی تا عید تصمیم گرفتم روی درسا مسلط بشم و کمتر تست کار کنم در حد تثبیت آموخته هام تست کار میکنم و بیشتر وقتمو روی تسلط و مرور مطالب میزارم بعد عید ک خیالم ا بابت تسلط روی درسا راحت شد تست زنی جدی رو شروع میکنم و ازونجایی که بعد عید نمیرم مدرسه ،وقت کافی واسه تست زدن دارم،خدا کنه اونچیزی ک تو ذهنم هستو کااامل اجرا کنم[emoji51] [emoji111] 

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mr.mTf

بسته به طرح و استراتژی طرف داره...
اصلا نمیشه گفت کسیکه تا عید تموم می کنه اشتباه کرده...به شرط اینکه از همون اول راه چشماش باز باشه و بدونه در هر بازه زمانی باید چیکار کنه و مهمتر از اون به اون پایبند بمونه 
در این شرایط تموم کردن درسا تا عید (با وجود موندن برخی از عمومی ها) نه تنها کاره غلطی نیست بلکه بیشتر هم نتیجه میدده
حتی اگه رو برنامه کانون تمرکز کنین و دوتا ازمونی که تو عید می گیره رو حذف کنین(چون ایضا شبیه ازمون های دی و بهمن شه) میتونید بفهمد که خود کانون هم میتونه تا اواسط عید تموم کنه و در همین حالت هم بعد از عید یه سری مطالب راحت از دروس رو باقی گذاشته...
اگه تا عید درسا (با وجود موندن برخی ااز عمومی) تموم شه...میشه بعد عید رو مطالب مونده و کمتر مطالعه شده عمومی تمرکز کرد به علاوه اینکه از رو کتاب های موج ازمون /فار و یا ازمون خیلی سبز برای دروس تخصصی تست های جامع شبیه ساز کنکور رو بزنه که این خیلی به نفعشه...هم مرور بیشتری نزدیک کنکور داره و هم از زدن تست مبحثی خارج میشه و با زدن تست کلی و زمان دار اشنا میشه
همون طور که تموم کردن درسا تا قبل عید برا  خیلی ها بخاطر نداشتن استراتژی خطرناکه به نظرم برنامه کانون که تا 1ماه مونده به کنکور جمع بندی رو شروع میکنه رو هم برا خیلی ها بده
چون اصلا 1 ماه زمان مناسبی نیست برا جمع بندی ..بخصوص برا اون درصد زیادی که بنا به کمبود وقت فقط تست مبحثی زدن 
بهترین وقت برای جمع بندی به نظرم 2 ماه و به عبارتی از اول اردیبهشته

----------


## dorsa20

موافقشم

----------


## tabrizcity

@hamed70t نظر شما چیه؟

----------


## bbehzad

به نظر من کسی که پشت کنکوره و سال قبل خونده خوبه تا اخر فروردین تموم کنه بعدش تسته جامع و مبحثی بزنه .یا یکی که تیزهوشان درس میخونه لزومه نداره تا خرداد کشش بده هرچی زودتر به جمع بندی برسه رتبش بهتره.پس به نظر من تاعید با یه کتاب جامع درسارو بخوره بعدش فقط تست بزنه بدون شک عالی میشه

----------


## tabrizcity

@DR.MAM @Nahal @fatemeh2net

----------


## Arshia VZ

مدرسه ما که تا عید تموم میکنه بعدش تا کنکور برنامه مطالعاتی میچینه تو کتابخونه مدرسه

----------


## DR.MAM

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط tabrizcity


@DR.MAM @Nahal @fatemeh2net


ممنون تبریز جان بخاطر تگت

والا من فک میکنم که این کار ینی همون تموم کردن تا عید،مثه شمشیر دو لبه میمونه که هم میتونه خوب باشه و هم میتونه بد...


میتونه بد باشه چون ممکنه بعد از عید،دیگه طرف کسل شه و حوصله خوندن و مرور درسایه تکراری رو نداشته باشه که این خب بشدت ممکنه به طرف آسیب بزنه

میتونه خوب باشه چون 3 ماه وقت جم بندی داره و میتونه به بهترین شکل ممکن،جم بندی کنه و رتبش عالی شه*

----------


## hamed70t

> @hamed70t نظر شما چیه؟


منم موافق تموم کردن تا عید نیستم ، باید منطقی خوند و با برنامه

----------


## Miss.Dr

به نظر من اینجوری آدم آرامشش بیشتره  :Yahoo (1): 
ولی خروج از برنامم ریسکه تقریبا!

----------


## Nahal

به نظر منم تموم کردن تا عید بیشتر  برای فارغ التحصیلان مناسبتره...یا برای کسی که برسه درسا رو خوب و مفهومی بخونه و تا عید هم تموم کنه عالیه!...اینطوری میتونه بعد عید تستای جامع و...کار بکنه و زمان بیشتری برای جمع بندی که خیلی خیلی مهمه خواهد داشت...

----------


## Egotist

داداچیا شما در وهله اول سعی کنین همین برنامه 2هفته ای کانون کامل تموم کردین و هر وقت تراز بالای 7ک اوردین ، بعد برنامه بریزین بعضی چیزارو جلوتر بخونین
نه الان=)

----------


## After4Ever

تا عید درسی مثل زیست حتما باید تموم بشه و یک دور زده بشه
قوائد عربی و کلمه های زبان هم همینطور
دینی هم اگه یک دور خونده بشه خیلی خوبه

----------


## Last.Behi

> داداچیا شما در وهله اول سعی کنین همین برنامه 2هفته ای کانون کامل تموم کردین و هر وقت تراز بالای 7ک اوردین ، بعد برنامه بریزین بعضی چیزارو جلوتر بخونین
> نه الان=)


تایید میکنم حرف ایشونو،از الان به فکر عید هستید ،عید به فکر منابع دوران جمع بندی،دوران جمع بندی به فکر بعد کنکور ،ول کنید این حاشیه ها رو.

----------


## tabrizcity

> تایید میکنم حرف ایشونو،از الان به فکر عید هستید ،عید به فکر منابع دوران جمع بندی،دوران جمع بندی به فکر بعد کنکور ،ول کنید این حاشیه ها رو.





> داداچیا شما در وهله اول سعی کنین همین برنامه 2هفته  ای کانون کامل تموم کردین و هر وقت تراز بالای 7ک اوردین ، بعد برنامه  بریزین بعضی چیزارو جلوتر بخونین
> نه الان=)


دوستان این تاپیک صرفا برای افزایش آگاهی عزیران در مورد فواید و مضرات زود تموم کردن و دیر تموم کردن دروس هست یکم واقع بین باشید

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

اون دانش اموز کوشا میتونست وقتی درساهشو قبل عید تموم کرده بود و تست های یه کتاب رو زده بود

 شروع کنه به زدن تست های جدید

یکی از دوستان من امسال رتبه 280 کنکور ریاضی رو اورد برنامه اش اینجوری بود :

قبل عید مباحث و کتاب هاشو خونده بود همراه تست های گاج

بعد عید فقط جمع بندی و تست و کتاب نشر الگو رو خریده بود و داشت تست های اون کتاب رو میزد

میگفت روزی 350 تا 400 تا تست کار میکنم

----------


## parinoosh76

بستگی به توانایی خودتون داره ولی به نظرم عجله نکنید به طرز خوندن خودتون ادامه بدید مطمئن باشید به موقع تمام می کنید

----------


## KEVIN

> اون دانش اموز کوشا میتونست وقتی درساهشو قبل عید تموم کرده بود و تست های یه کتاب رو زده بود
> 
>  شروع کنه به زدن تست های جدید
> 
> یکی از دوستان من امسال رتبه 280 کنکور ریاضی رو اورد برنامه اش اینجوری بود :
> 
> قبل عید مباحث و کتاب هاشو خونده بود همراه تست های گاج
> 
> بعد عید فقط جمع بندی و تست و کتاب نشر الگو رو خریده بود و داشت تست های اون کتاب رو میزد
> ...




ببحشید دوستتون بعد از عید 400 تا تست میزد یا قبل از عید یا هم بعد و هم قبل عید 400 تا تست در روز میزد

----------


## Milad98

*اگه طرف واسه بعد عید برنامه داشته باشه
تاعیدتموم کردن سکوی پرتابه*

----------


## ParsaYousefi

اشتباهه خیلی اشتباه

----------


## sis413

اگه بعداز عید بتونین یه بار دیگه کل کتاباروبخونین کار خوبیه

----------


## diligent

Up

----------


## NormaL

با برنامه منطقی کانون برین جلو کار عجیب غریب نکنین

----------


## Zero_Horizon

درست یا اشتباه بودنش وابسته به برنامه ی هرشخص هست

بعضی وقت ها اینکار باعث نابودی دو سه ماه آخر میشه
بعضی وقت ها هم با برنامه ریزی و خودشناسی درست باعث جهش

----------


## mohammad1381

من خودم میخوام هر جوری شده تا 15 اسفند تمومش کنم(دوستان برنامه کانون زیاد بدرد نمیخوره  برای دانش آمزان پشت کنکوری)

----------


## diligent

منم چون آزمون نمیدم و دیرتر شروع کردم خودمو میشناسم میدونم هی باید استرس عقب افتادگی آزمون داشته باشم الان دارم پایه به پایه میخونم برنامم اینه تا عید تموم کنم یه دور ولی خب مثلا یه فصل زیست اگه 300 تست داره 200 تاشو میزنم  یه طور آموزشی طوری. هر پایه رو نهایتا تو 35 تا 40 روز جمع میکنم. بعد عید هم مرور و آزمون و تست های زماندار

----------


## Khali

Up

----------

